# What Would you Do?



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all,
I received some sad news today. My neighbour's dog of ten years will have to be suddenly put down tomorrow due to cancer. I do a lot of pet sitting for him, so he called me up sobbing and asked me to come take care of the other animals this weekend while he buries her up at his cottage.

For the non-Canadians in the crowd, it's also Thanksgiving on Monday. My neighbour is in his mid-sixties and I don't think he really has much in the way of friends or family due to him being openly gay. The thought that his beloved pet just died and he'll be alone this weekend is bringing me to tears, and I really want to make things better for him.

What would you do or want done in this situation? Unfortunately I don't have the capacity to invite him over. I'm thinking of making some art from photos I have of his dog to gift to him, as well as getting a pie or casserole for him so he doesn't have to cook anything when he comes back from the cottage. Is this okay? I'm quite young and don't really have experience with this type of thing, so I'm not sure if this is appropriate social behaviour.

For the record, this is some art I've done in the past:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That sounds like a wonderful idea. 
If you do the art, put it in something closed so your neighbor doesn't have to see it if he isn't ready. 
Also maybe write out some of your memories of his dog. A lot of the times when a pet passes, we feel that we are the only ones affected.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Your art is beautiful. I agree, this sounds like a great idea.  And I like Twobytwo's idea of sharing some memories of his dog as well. And some food so he has something easy to eat when he gets home would be very helpful. Grief can make everything seem a hundred times harder, even just making a sandwich.

You're wonderful for wanting to do something to comfort him, and I'm sure he'll appreciate it a lot.  Pass on sympathies & good thoughts from the internet as well. I was in his boat a week ago, saying goodbye to my family's 15 year old dog.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you both. I've been lucky enough that so far in life I haven't experienced any major grief, so this is completely alien territory for me. I just wanted to make a small image to put in a photo frame. I'll try and find one with a window that can be closed. I wouldn't want to hurt him anymore than he already is. 

Fortunately when I was speaking to him between my original post and now, I did find out his sister is hosting a Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday. I know they don't get along well and it sounded like he was sort of iffy about going, but at least he does have somewhere to go if he needs it. 

What's sort of a "safe" bet as far as food? I was thinking typical "comfort food" such as a casserole or baked mac n' cheese.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bless you <3 How could anyone go wrong with baked mac n cheese, yummy!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What a heart warming gesture. Second vote for baked mac n cheese.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm on the Mac and cheese train!!!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

This is where I'm at with the artwork. I'm so nervous!!! Does it read okay?









Then I have to find a good mac n' cheese recipe for tonight as well...


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That is beautiful.
Unfortunately I can't help on the macaroni front. My recipe is mostly a bit of this taste add this.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you haven't already, Alton Brown's baked mac n cheese is pretty tasty.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone! He was overjoyed to discover I had left a big crock pot of mac n' cheese in the fridge for him, as well as the photo frame with the above artwork. Thank you all for your help


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I missed this whole situation! You are so thoughtful and caring. You are also extremely talented!!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's amazing to see how caring people can be! Your artwork is beautiful too!


----------

